# Looking for "Around the clock" utility scent discrimination directions



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone know how to teach the "Around the Clock" scent discrimination for utility or know a link where they give you step by step instructions on it?


----------



## Ashley Scott (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out "Around The Clock Method of Scent Discrimination" by Janice Demello. 

You can buy it here. http://www.jandemellobordercollie.com/TRAINING_DVDs.html


----------

